# Probleme Bei Pong Programmierung



## LiL Romeo1507 (2. Mrz 2008)

Hey Leute..
Sry für die Eröffnung eines neuen Threads...
ich soll für die schule ein pong-spiel erstellen, doch ich komm im mom echt nicht weiter...

Ich hab diese 5 Klassen erstellt: Pong (Hauptprogramm), Schläger, Ball

*
Pong: *

```
import sum.kern.*;

public class Pong
{
Bildschirm Spielfeld;
Buntstift hatBs;
Ball Kugel;
Schläger S1;
Schläger S2;
Tastatur KB;
Maus hatMaus;
int starter;
int Sp1;
int Sp2;


public Pong()
{
Spielfeld = new Bildschirm(10,10,500,400);
Sp1 = 0;
Sp2 = 0;
hatBs = new Buntstift();
KB = new Tastatur();
Kugel = new Ball(250,200,0.01,4,Spielfeld,S1,S2);
S1 = new Schläger(3,200,'a','y');
S2 = new Schläger(495,200,'j','m');
hatMaus = new Maus();
starter = 0;


}

public void zeichneSpielfeld()
{
hatBs.setzeFarbe(0);
hatBs.bewegeBis(0,15);
hatBs.setzeFuellmuster(1);
hatBs.zeichneRechteck(500,400);
hatBs.hoch();
hatBs.setzeSchriftgroesse(40);
hatBs.radiere();
hatBs.bewegeBis(220,50);
hatBs.schreibeZahl(Sp1);
hatBs.bewegeBis(258,50);
hatBs.schreibeZahl(Sp2);
}

public void zeichneMittellinie()
{
hatBs.bewegeBis(250,15);
hatBs.runter();
hatBs.radiere();
hatBs.bewegeBis(250,400);
hatBs.normal();
}

public void Spielstart()
{
this.zeichneSpielfeld();
this.zeichneMittellinie();
S1.zeichne();
S2.zeichne();
Kugel.zeichne();
do{
if ((hatMaus.istGedrueckt()==true) || (starter==1))
{
starter=1;
Kugel.bewege();
if (KB.wurdeGedrueckt()==true)
{S1.bewege();
S2.bewege();
}
this.zeichneMittellinie();
}}
while (hatMaus.doppelKlick()==false);
}
}
```

*Ball:*


```
import sum.kern.*;

public class Ball
{
Buntstift Bs;
Bildschirm kenntBildschirm;
Schläger kenntSchläger1;
Schläger kenntSchläger2;
// Attribute
int xPos,yPos;
double Richtung,Geschwindigkeit,hPosition,vPosition;


public Ball(int x,int y,double v, double r,Bildschirm b,Schläger s1,Schläger s2)
{
Bs = new Buntstift();
xPos = x;
yPos = y;
Richtung = r;
Geschwindigkeit = v;
kenntBildschirm = b;
kenntSchläger1 = s1;
kenntSchläger1 = s2;

Bs.bewegeBis(xPos,yPos);
}

// Dienste

public void zeichne()
{
Bs.radiere();
Bs.setzeFuellmuster(1);
Bs.zeichneKreis(5);
Bs.normal();
}



public void loesche()
{
Bs.setzeFuellmuster(1);
Bs.setzeFarbe(0);
Bs.zeichneKreis(5);
}

public void setzeGeschwindigkeit(double v)
{
Geschwindigkeit = v;
}

public double geschwindigkeit()
{
return Geschwindigkeit;
}

public void bewege()
{
this.loesche();

if (this.amLinkenRand())
{this.setzeRichtung(180-Richtung);}
if (this.amRechtenRand())
{this.setzeRichtung(180-Richtung);}
if (this.amOberenRand())
{this.setzeRichtung(360-Richtung);}
if (this.amUnterenRand())
{this.setzeRichtung(360-Richtung);}
if (this.amLinkenSchläger())
{this.setzeRichtung(360-Richtung);}
if (this.amRechtenSchläger())
{this.setzeRichtung(360-Richtung);}
this.loesche();
Bs.bewegeUm(Geschwindigkeit);
this.zeichne();

}


public void setzeRichtung (double r)
{
Bs.dreheBis(r);
Richtung = Bs.winkel();
}

public double hPosition()
{
return Bs.hPosition();
}

public double vPosition()
{
return Bs.vPosition();
}

public boolean amLinkenRand()
{
if (this.hPosition() <=5)
{return true;}
else {return false;}
}

public boolean amRechtenRand()
{
if (this.hPosition() >= kenntBildschirm.breite()-5)
{return true;}
else {return false;}
}

public boolean amOberenRand()
{
if (this.vPosition() <=20)
{return true;}
else {return false;}
}

public boolean amUnterenRand()
{
if (this.vPosition() >=395)
{return true;}
else {return false;}
}

[i][u]public boolean amLinkenSchläger()
{
if (
(xPos >= kenntSchläger1.hPosition() + 7) &&
(xPos <= kenntSchläger1.hPosition() + 8) &&
(yPos <= kenntSchläger1.vPosition() + 3) &&
(yPos >= kenntSchläger1.vPosition() - 3) )
{return true;}
else {return false;}
}

public boolean amRechtenSchläger()
{
if (
(xPos <= kenntSchläger2.hPosition() - 7) &&
(xPos >= kenntSchläger2.hPosition() - 8) &&
(yPos <= kenntSchläger2.vPosition() + 3) &&
(yPos >= kenntSchläger2.vPosition() - 3) )
{return true;}
else {return false;}
}[/u][/i]

}
```

*Schläger:*


```
import sum.kern.*;

public class Schläger
{
    Tastatur KB;
    Buntstift Bs;
    int xPos,yPos;
    double hPosition,vPosition;
    char Th,Tr;

    public Schläger(int x, int y,char Th,char Tr)
    {
        KB = new Tastatur();
        Bs = new Buntstift(); 
        xPos = x;
        yPos = y;
        Bs.bewegeBis(xPos,yPos);
    }
    // Dienste
    
    public void zeichne()
    {   
        Bs.radiere();
        Bs.setzeFuellmuster(1);
        Bs.zeichneRechteck(4,20);
    }
    

    public void loesche()
    {   
        Bs.setzeFuellmuster(1);
        Bs.setzeFarbe(0);
        Bs.zeichneRechteck(4,20);
    }
 
    public void bewege()
    {
        this.loesche();
        if (KB.wurdeGedrueckt()==true)
        {
        if (KB.zeichen()==Th)
        {yPos = yPos + 4;}
        if (KB.zeichen()==Tr)
        {yPos = yPos - 4;}
        KB.weiter();
        this.zeichne();}
        
    }
    
    public double hPosition()
    {
        return Bs.hPosition();
    }
    
    public double vPosition()
    {
        return Bs.vPosition();
    }
}
```

*Jedes Mal wenn ich das Spiel starte und die Maus drücke, zeigt er mir in Zeile 126ff eine NullPointerException an. Ich verzweifel!! Dazu kommt noch, dass sich die beiden Schläger (Balken) noch nicht bewegen lassen...*

Vielen Dank im vorau


----------



## Marco13 (2. Mrz 2008)

Es sind nicht 5 sondern 3 Klassen. Und wichtige Klassen scheinen zu fehlen. Wobei ich so ein dumpfes Gefühl habe, dass ich die beiden fehlenden Klassen garnicht sehen WILL. 

Variablennamen schreibt man übrigens klein.


```
Kugel = new Ball(250,200,0.01,4,Spielfeld,S1,S2);
S1 = new Schläger(3,200,'a','y');
S2 = new Schläger(495,200,'j','m');
```
ändern in

```
S1 = new Schläger(3,200,'a','y');
S2 = new Schläger(495,200,'j','m'); 
Kugel = new Ball(250,200,0.01,4,Spielfeld,S1,S2);
```


----------



## Quaxli (2. Mrz 2008)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es sind nicht 5 sondern 3 Klassen. Und wichtige Klassen scheinen zu fehlen. Wobei ich so ein dumpfes Gefühl habe, dass ich die beiden fehlenden Klassen garnicht sehen WILL.



Geht mir auch so.  :bahnhof: 

Grundsätzlich weist einen NullPointerException darauf hin, daß ein Objekt nicht instanziiert ist. Irgendwo in diesen vielen mit && verknüpften Bedingungen steckt also ein Objekt, daß noch nicht erzeugt wurde. Wenn Du alle Objekte mit 


```
System.out.println("Schläger 1 = " + kenntSchläger1);
  ...
```

ausgeben läßt, dann findest Du das recht schnell raus. Aber ich rate Dir dringend, das Ganze mal zu überarbeiten.

Daher nutze ich mal wieder die Gelegenheit auf mein Tutorial hinzuweisen. Schau  Dir das mal an. Es wird zwar ein anderes Spiel programmiert, aber es zeigt Dir eine Möglichkeit, wie Du es machen könntest.


----------

